
Why Isn’t the U.S. Better at Predicting Extreme Weather? - dodders
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/23/magazine/why-isnt-the-us-better-at-predicting-extreme-weather.html
======
kafkaesq
We could get better at it. But it would require further investment in
"politically correct environmental monitoring."

